# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Toolhead 0 Temperature Shut down

## adam.york26

Hello all,

My Creator Pro keeps giving me a toolhead 0 maximum temperature reached warning and tells me to shutdown or restart.  If I go to the monitor option under the settings it either says NA or NC for the right extruder temp.  Has anyone encountered this and how would I go about fixing it?

Thanks for the help!

----------

